# RO System (best one)



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, i need to buy a ro-system, which one would everyone rec. best for your money with less then 1 ppm ?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're talking about the best in water purification quality, then it's Spectrapure. Bar none. 1/2 micron filtration ftw! But they're in the 'States. You can order and have it shipped, but it won't be the 'best for your money' after the shipping rates and customs taxes.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I couldnt tell you which is best... but after research i ended up buying mine through Bulk Reef Supply.. think it was 180 with a drinking faucet and 3gallon water tank


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The best is the one you design yourself.

Water conditions are different all around the city/province. It depends on the age of the pipes, the distance from the pumping station, how much chlorine is used etc.

See if you can get the water report from your area, and the pressure of the water from your pipe. From there, you can get a store (off the top of my head, BWI plumbing, and BRS both do custom built units) to build one to suit your needs.

You may need, extra carbon blocks, extra DI, or a booster pump. They will help sort all that out.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Most r.o. units are the same. the tfc membrane is either by g.e. or filmtec. both good units with 90% rejection rate, the other 10% is removed by d.i. the sediment usually comes in 1 micron, 1/2 micron is not recomended as they plug very easily and you end up replacing too often. i personaly prefer 1 micron, try and see what features you want as this will dictate in large part what you pay. there is the basic r.o. and d.i. units for about $200. if you require a booster pump ( water pressure is too low in the house, ie: 25 to 35 p.s.i ) it would be worthwhile to get a unit with booster pump. it will also run more efficiently. also see if you want an auto shutt off. this enables a float paddle in water reservoir or sump and allows r.o. unit to shutt off once the water reaches specific level. most water in greater toronto area is roughly 200 t.d.s. outlying areas such as guelph as re 500 to 700 t.d.s and a more specific unit may be required. at the end of the day you will be paying for features as stated above. buying a unit with all features will set you back $335, whereas adding the individual features later on will cost much more. ie: booster pump $120, auto off $50, backflush feature $25, inline t.d.s. $60. plus $200 cost of basic r.o. d.i. unit. total if purchased seperate $455. hope this helps.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I have owned a few and the best (and current one) that I have had was from BWI plumbing - a real solid unit.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Been using this one.....I'd recommend a tds meter as well, if you don't already have one.

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/aquarium.html


----------

